# First Look: Geek Vape Aegis Mini Kit 2000mAh



## 3avape (28/9/18)

*Product introduction*
Geekvape Aegis Mini Kit, including an Aegis Mini Mod and a Cerberus Tank, features a 2000mAh built-in battery with 80W max output. Just like the previous Aegis series, the Aegis Mini is waterproof, shock proof and dust proof. Equipped with the advanced AS chipset, it powers from 5- 80W and produces an outstanding power output accuracy in both Power mode and TC mode.



As for the Cerberus Sub Ohm Tank, it's optimized by the ultimate Super Mesh Coil that maximizes heating contact surface area in order to provide maximum flavor and large vapor production. The Cerberus also features 4.0ml/5.5ml juice capacity. What’s more, the Super Mesh Coils are also compatible with Aero Mesh Tank.



*Parameters:
Aegis Mini Mod*
78mm in height
2000mAh built-in battery
Wattage range: 5- 80W
Support resistance: 0.05- 3.0ohm
Temp range: 100- 300℃/ 200- 600℉



*Cerberus Tank*
Size: 27x 42.5mm
4.0ml/ 5.5ml juice capacity
Super Mesh X2 Coil, 0.3ohm, KA1
(30-45W; Best 30- 40W)



*Features:*
-Quick access refill system
-Super Mesh X2 Coil for best flavor and large vapor
-Waterproof, shockproof and dust proof
-Long lasting 2000mAh built-in battery with 80W max output
-Supports TC control for Stainless Steel, Nickel 200 and Titanium
-2A fast charging, which can charge up to 80% in just 20 minutes

*Package includes:*
1x Aegis Mini Mod
1x Cerberus Sub Ohm Tank
(Pre-installed: 0.3 ohm Super Mesh X2 Coil; 5.5ml Bubble Glass)
1x 0.3ohm Super Mesh X2 Coil
1x 4.0ml Spare Glass Tube
1x Spare Parts Pack
1x USB Cable
1x User Manual

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 3avape (28/9/18)

Only 38.63USD after using the 12% coupon code (CND12), free shipping by the way.
Click _Geek Vape Aegis Mini Kit 2000mAh_ to pre-order first.
_

_
_

_

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 3avape (28/9/18)

Attention: First batch will be released around Oct 25th.


----------



## 3avape (28/9/18)

Check it out to see how indestructible the _Geekvape Aegis Mini Mod_ is!


----------



## Largo (28/9/18)

Nice device. I have already the Aegis Legend and Aegis mini may be a good brother wit it.
But I think built in battery could be of greater capacity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3avape (29/9/18)

Largo said:


> Nice device. I have already the Aegis Legend and Aegis mini may be a good brother wit it.
> But I think built in battery could be of greater capacity.


Agreed, the battery capacity is actually of 2200mAh. Sorry about the mistake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

